# Screensaver...



## EricKvD (20 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous...

Après de nombreuses fouilles sur Google et assimilés, je n'ai aps trouvé de réponse à ma question: 
*où puis-je trouver une version MBP du screensaver employé sur l'AppleTV ?*

Peut-être que quelqu'un de plus chanceux que moi aura la réponse...

Merci !


----------



## hugo76 (20 Septembre 2007)

Hello, 

je l'ai jamais trouvé, mais pour info il y en a un tres similaires voir meme mieux dans ceux installés dans léopard////


a++


----------



## EricKvD (20 Septembre 2007)

Je me doute bien que Leopard va apporter son lot de nouveautés. Dommage cependant qu'on ne trouve pas ce screensaver pour les versions actuelles 

Merci pour ta réponse !


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2007)

n'ayant pas d'AppleTV, je ne vois pas de quel screensaver tu parles... tu peux d&#233;crire un peu &#224; quoi il ressemble?


----------



## EricKvD (20 Septembre 2007)

J'ai mieux: une petite vidéo


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2007)

ok merci.... recherche google APpleTV screensaver renvoie quelques liens dont celui-l&#224;


----------



## EricKvD (20 Septembre 2007)

bon alors, je suis con (auto-flagellation). Je ne pourrais pas avoir une version de ce screensaver pour la version actuelle de MacOS puisqu'il utilise CoreAnimation qui viendra avec Leopard...

Ouiiiiiiiiin....


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> bon alors, je suis con (auto-flagellation). Je ne pourrais pas avoir une version de ce screensaver pour la version actuelle de MacOS puisqu'il utilise CoreAnimation qui viendra avec Leopard...
> 
> Ouiiiiiiiiin....


 
Alors l'AppleTV utiliserait une pré-version de Leopard????


----------



## EricKvD (20 Septembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas... Mais c'est ce que j'ai lu sur plusieurs sites (pour le screensaver)


----------



## EricKvD (20 Septembre 2007)

L'article qui va avec le fichier de r e m y


----------



## CERDAN (22 Septembre 2007)

C'est bizarre les photos qu'il prend !


----------

